# How Do You Keep Weeds from Overgrowing Strawberry Beds?



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I planted strawberries in raised beds. Very few weeds 1st 2 years. Now they are completely overgrown with weeds. I tried putting straw down in 1 bed and that helped a little. So how do you keep weeds from overgrowing your strawberries.

And I sure hope the answer isn't to weed more often. My knees and back don't think much of that solution.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

weed more often. sorry.
One thing, are you the only one that picks or do your family members eat out of the patch? I have a rule. If you are eating out of the strawberry bed, you must weed as you go. we have a terrible problem with bind weed.


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

As I have gotten older I found that spraying between the rows with roundup takes care of that problem-just be careful not to get it on the strawberries!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I Never have that problem with weeds in the strawberries. the first year beds I weed lightly when I see something comeup through the mulch. After that teh plants fill in and shade the ground and I really have no issues.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Weed more often at first and mulch much more heavily!!!! Especially the mulch much more heavily part.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I find leaf mulch works better than anything in our raised beds. I have one of those Stihl vacuum/mulchers and I try and keep all the beds well mulched with it. Plus it breaks down into beautiful soil.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

I cut thick cardboard to snug up right around the plant, and use mulch in the larger areas.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Google "Preen" and see if it is for you. It is a pre-emergent herbicide which prevents weed and grass seeds from germinating--but has no effect on existing plants(including already spruted weeds). You can use Organic Preen at the time of renovating: it contains corn gluten, which prevents weed and grass seeds from sprouting, and it is 10% nitrogen as it decomposes in the soil. You shouldn't use Organic Preen in the Spring since the nitrogen will promote leaf growth at the expense of your berries. So, you could hand weed in the spring and then use it when you renovate after harvest when they definitely need nitrogen.

geo


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

news papers 5 to 8 layers thick , I had some pics but must have deleted them LOL , I rip one bunch to place around the base of the plants , then make layers between plants . when they sucker and you want to plant the runners just poke a hole in the paper and place the runner down in the soil , I cover the paper with lawn grass


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

My beds have always gotten taken over eventually- so I just turn the hose on to flood the bed and pull away. And...as a last resort- move the bed - or rather, just the strawberries.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have always just weeded but the commerical strawberry growers here have long, hilled rows of strawberries with landscape cloth covering the ground from the strawberry on one row through the depression in the middle and up to the strawberry plant on the next hill.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Mulch, that is the only way.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If your bed is totally overgrown with weeds, perhaps it's time to uproot everything and start over. Mine is due for a complete overhaul since nodding onions have tried to take over. Besides, need a variety which is more productive than the mix that is currently growing there. 

Martin


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I weeded 2 beds today and have 5 more to go. Most of the strawberry plants disappeared. I didn't water over the summer and I think the draught must have killed them and they just shriveled up to nothing. I will probably have enough plants for 3 beds.

I think I will try different methods and see what works best. A couple with just mulch, a couple with cardboard and mulch, and the rest with landscape cloth.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep, from what you describe, it's time to start over. Don't forget, if you were overgrown with weeds this year, they will germinate pretty heavy next year, so you'll have to be on top of them, no matter what way of control you choose. Actually, after the harvest is the most critical time for next year's strawberries. It is during this summer the plants should be making the crowns for next year. If they weren't strong and vigorous this summer, they won't be that way in the spring......
Strawberries don't compete very well with weeds, and they do need lots of water during the summer growth period.
geo


----------

